# Any FEB FET out there?



## Birdy (May 26, 2008)

Hi

We're going for our 2nd FET on Feb 11th and having used this site about 2yrs ago, on our first ICIS cycle I've returned. Mainly to see if their's anyone else out there going though this rollercoaster ride and perhaps we could do it together. I felt so upset and lonelly last time with so many of my cycle buddies failling pregnant, that I didn't use the site for cycle 2 and FET 1, feeling knowing others stories or successes in partciular was far too upseting for me, but this time, possibly our last time, I feel so alone that I hope sharing my experience will take this lonellyness away. Looking forward to hearing from anyone,

Take care,

Birdy


----------



## Gilo (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Birdy

We had a failed ICIS in Oct/Nov and just waiting for AF to start 1st FET which will be the beginning of Feb if AF doesnt decide to keep us waiting . So it would be good to be cycle buddies and be able to chat through all of this. At the moment i am excited at the thought of another try but nervous too. I bet you are counting the days until the 11th ? Well if you want anyone to talk to i am here and ready to listen

Take care

Gilo x


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Birdy,

Sorry to hear that you are feeling so alone - I hope that myself and Gilo can help you feel you've got some friends who are feeling just the same...   

Gilo and I were actually cycle buddies back in October and like Gilo I too had a BFN for our first ICSI tx. 
So... we have one little frostie which we are   thaws well enough to use for FET in February..

so begins the next stage of our journeys to parenthood...      x x x


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hiya Birdy,Gilo and sparklez! I start my FET cycle next week some time (depending on AF), i had my first icsi sept 2009 had a nice break from it all but ready for round 2 it would be nice to stay in touch. I tend to dip in and out of here whenever I'm feeling anxious or need advice its nice we're all in the same boat! Hopefully it will work for us this time they say its a numbers game! I haven't got my expectations too high of it working this time round (sorry to sound negative but I was so positive last time only to be disappointed so I'm trying to prepare for the worst this time!) I just believe that surely it has to work eventually. Keep in touch everybody!!! sending you lots of hugs birdy! ema xxx


----------



## Birdy (May 26, 2008)

Thanks you guys for writing back and sending you all lots of  . 

I haven't made my mind up yet, like ema as to how I feel about this cycle, I've been positive, negative and positive only to fail at all cycles, so I feel like I shouldn't get my hopes up but also it's all I can live for, the possibility that this could be our lucky go, may me it'll be my turn. My work colleague is pregnant took her all of 6 months, most of my family have now had their first (family members 5 or 6 yrs younger than I) and my family just keep pushing it. My Nan thinks that telling me of everyone in her village who's pregnant or has just had their baby will make me produce, when instead she pushes me away and hate visiting now when I used to love going home to see everyone, now its too painful. 

I look forward to going through this journey with you guys here's lots of  ,

Rheann XXX


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Birdy 

I failed on my cycle of ICSI back in Sept and started dr for my 1st FET on 15th Jan hoping that et will be by end of Feb with my two little frosties (fingers crossed). 

I know how you feel about the family situ I have the same thing here. I'm having good and bad days at the moment but fingers crossed this time we will all be lucky xx


----------



## cheeka (May 18, 2009)

Hi Birdy,

I had ICSI at beg Nov but ET was cancelled due to possibilty of OHSS, so am now on my first FET. 

I started d/r on 16th Jan and hopefully Et will be either 23/24th feb.

Good luck to everyone going on this journey, hopefully this will be our year 

Cheeka xx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice to see so many ladies joing this thread.... I think I'm gonna struggly to keep up with you all!! 

                         

Emabee100 = I can totally agree with you about being negative this tx.. I was trying to be ultra positive on last tx and when it didnt work I was so gutted, so I think Ill be trying the pessamistic approach this time x x x x


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi all
May I join you? Not sure if im classed as Jan or Feb FET! Had negative ivf cycle last Oct and just requested treatment for FET today so i guess it will happen toward end of Feb. Having medicated cycle and im a bit in the dark about what to expect. I know ill be down regging and then having HRT, but not sure how much it differs from normal ET? Still need to discuss the number of embies to be put back and whether to go for blasts or not.

Very apprehensive about the meds as i was so ill after buserelin last time. Gonna give acupuncture a go this time.
Nice to meet you all and I hope im on the right thread!

love and hugs to you all
xxx


----------



## pumpkinseed (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone
I will be going through natural FET (no drugs) in Feb .  I had a negative IVF cycle in December and have 3 frosties.
AF started today so have scan on 4th Feb and then I think it will be about 3-4 days later, 2 embies will be put back (providing they thaw well). 
Pumpkin Seed
x


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All  

I am having FET on Monday - tomorrow is the day that they take my little embies out to thaw - I am absolutely petrified and hope that a good few will survive. We have decided to have 2 put back fingers crossed!!

I had my scan yesterday and that was all good - but it has really sunk in on what is now happening. 

I over stimulated in Nov '09 hence FET. 

I'll be calling the clinic on Friday to see how many have survived etc.

Trying to be positive     

Take Care & Lots of


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello everyone
I'm really happy to find you, as I was hoping there would be some nice FET cycle buddies out there.  

I'm starting Primolut tomorrow and Buserelin sniffs in a week (still waiting to get my meds in the post!). I had IVF in Oct, and found it really hard. Like you, Sparklez, I was so determined to be positive that I think it was a bit counter-productive. I'm determined that this time I'm not going to get so wound up about it either way, just take every day as it comes and keep on with normal life as much as I can. And it's such a relief not to have to go through the evil stimming process!  

xx


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi everyone again! 

I don't know about the medicated FET but the natural FET is so much easier, you can actually more or less get on with normal life! (suppose I haven't got to the 2ww bit yet). I feel much healthier and relaxed this time, the injections were a constant reminder of what we were going through, the days are flying by. I go for my day 10 bloods on tuesday we are just waiting for them to detect ovulation I'm proberbly at the same stage as pumpkinseed.

Hope your little snow babies have thawed out okay gantypant5, I'm really not looking forward to that bit luckily we have 2 but they will only to putting 1 back in at a time (to our disappointment!)

Michelle D i think I remember you from the october board I had accupuncture last time and it was relaxing its definately worth trying! 

Cheeka how has your ET gone?? hope it all went smoothly.

Hope your feeling ore positive about things Birdy. Good luck to everyone else hope your all okay.

Ema xx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

just dropping in to let you know that AF arrived this morning so have started Oestrogen Tablets today and have scan and bloods on Feb 9th  ! ! ! 

Been reading that lots of ladies are feeling alot more realxed about their FET's than they were with previous cycle, but I feel alot more apprehensive about FET. 

I know that this is because we obly have the onoe frostie and that if it doesnt thaw well we are stuffed!! That's something that is totally out of my control... SCARED!!!!


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sure your little frostie will thaw out nicely the odds are on your side, it is still a bit scary though! I can't bare the thought of having to go through a fresh cycle again! luckily we get another fresh cycle free but its more down to dreading egg collection, one of my ovaries swelled like a balloon last time it was agony! its horrible how things are so out of our control especially as I am a bit of a control freak anyway.eeeeee good luck sparklez!!! xxx


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All  

Well ET tomorrow - OMG - very scared. We have 7 good embies and 2 that were slow runners as of yesterday!

Ive never been so worried about the thawing process, for me this has been the worst time - Ive hardly slept! Hopefully this is the start of the sleepless nights!!

Good Luck with all your appointments this week.

Big Hugs


----------



## swoodhouse (Apr 8, 2009)

hi we are also having fet we are having ours on 2 feb i totally agree about it being a rollercoaster ride we had fet in 2001 and now have a 7 1/2 year old daughter really excited but nervous and hopeing it works first time again good luck with your treatment fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello

Can I join in?  I'm waiting for AF to arrive (should be here by thurs) then all systems go I guess for this month.  We only have 1 frostie, it's a blasto, but it was frozen nearly 4 years ago using the slow freeze method which they told me isn't as successful when it comes to defrosting as the new rapid freeze method that I assume the rest of you have had. They said it's a 40-50% success rate. I'm not feeling overly hopeful if I'm honest.

I'm sorry you've been feeling so alone Birdy, I remember that feeling from when we were having treatment in 2006. One particularly bad day was getting my period (late - so had started getting a bit excited) after our 3rd IUI on the day of my little nephew's birthday and being surrounded by kids all day!  

Good luck gantypant5, it's great you have so many good embies! I'll keep everything crossed for you.

Emabee100 - I'm also doing a natural cycle, it's great compared to my IVF cycle which I found to be so intrusive and relentless.  At least this time it's just a few scans before the agonising 'did it make the thaw' nightmare. 

Hello to everyone else, and good luck.  I know I'm one of the lucky ones in that IVF worked for us 4 years ago so it really isn't the same for me this time, but I really do understand how you're all feeling, I felt exactly the same back then, keep positive and try to relax as much as you can. 

The things I did last time when I got our BFP were:
Pineapple juice every day
Large bottle of water every day
No alcohol
No caffine 
Hypno pregnancy cd everyday for about 3 weeks 
Acupuncture (about 4 or 5 sessions leading up to treatment)
Very healthy eating, lots of fish, seeds, salad and fruit.

I'm not saying these were the reasons it worked, but just in case any of them made a difference I thought I'd share with you.

Jxx


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Can i please join too.

Im due to start FET this month my af is due tomorrow then and i have to phone clinic to do natural cycle. I have 4 frosties left from my cycle in 2006 and i have 2 left from my egg share so i know im lucky to have 6 to choose from.

My story so far is i had IVF in 2006 which resulted in my son who i adore, i then went on to have FET in 2007 which was BFN, then had egg share Nov 09 and i had a chemical pregnancy and to top it all my recipent did not get pregnant so as you can imagine i was gutted.

Good luck to everyone and lets hope and pray 2010 is our year.

Clare xx

i


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi ladies

Mind if I butt in? I am starting FET hopefully this month, have to go for a day 21 appointment and baseline scan on 10th, then hoping to start DR on day one of next cycle, so hopefully starting a week later assuming AF arrives on time, which is far from guaranteed! We had a failed IVF in july last year, then were due to do FET but my mum died and then our clinic was closed for a few months as it was moving so just ready for the off now, feels like we've been waiting forever! we have 5 frosties, so hoping we might get two more goes but guess it depends on how they thaw. 

It will be nice to have some people going through FET at the same time, on my usual link they are all doing full cycles.

Sorry no personals yet, will re read below as brain like a seive and forgotten whose at what point. However, Ganty, hope your ET went well today.

Rach x


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All  

Its done - I can't believe it.
Was relatively painless, just the waiting around. We've had two put back and two back to the freezer, all were good quality, but the clinic didn't say what their grading was, even tho I did ask ....

I stood in Sainsbury's earlier, needed some sofa food!! and Wanted to shout that IVE JUST HAD IVF & HAVE x2EMBIES IN ME!! How funny!!  

DH has gone to the Gym, bless him, I think he was more stressed than me - not sure who was squeezing each others hand more   

Rach & Clare - Sounds as tho youve had a bit of a rough time, well done for waiting so long for your next cycle, not sure if I could of done the same??

Big    & lots of    thoughts!!


----------



## swoodhouse (Apr 8, 2009)

hi so glad it went ok fingers crossed for you we are having two embies put in on wed cant wait gl to youxx keep me posted


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Ganty, glad it went well, crossing everything for you. Hope the 2ww flies by for you.

x


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

well done gantypants hope those little embies stop with you, I really wish they would allow us to have two embryos back, I suppose I should be happy we have to little frosties waiting the other one will have to wait a little longer!

I had accupucture last time so think I will try the nuts and pineapple juice this time!

Elise its nice to hear that IVF has worked for you before its good to hear the success stories.

hello and good luck to everyone hope we get lots of BFPS on this board, keep us updated! xxxxxx


----------



## Beckwm (Jan 17, 2010)

Birdy, this is the one place where you never need feel alone. We're all here to share and support. Through our highs and lows. No questions. I felt the hope in your messages and something tells me that this might just be your time. I do hope so. Please keep posting.

Beck xx


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Ganty - Congrats for getting your little embies on board safely i hope and pray this is your time just take things nice and easy   when is your OTD?.

Rach - Im sorry to hear about your mum you must be devastated, just try and stay positive that IVF really does work i never thought it would and i still can't believe i have a son so it does happen  

Emabee - Good luck with your FET   when are you starting yours?. It does work,at the time of going through it you don't think its going to happen and when you do finally see those 2 lines all the heartache of what you have been through goes out the window, i felt like i had won the lottery and it will happen to all of us at some point just a shame we dont have a crystal ball to tell us when. Why are they only allowing you one embie?, i know they are trying to push for one but i thought it was up to the indiviual in the end   how unfair.

Swoodhouse - Good luck for weds i hope it all goes well and they snuggle nicely.

Well im waiting for my af to arrive today so i can ring the clinic to book my scan, i feel so nervous the  thought of it not working again just feels me with dread i dont think i can take another neg, but hey ho we must stay positive     

take care
Clare


----------



## swoodhouse (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks hun the 2ww is gonna be awful fingers crossed godd luck with your treatment


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Cheers hun, i know how you feel i think that is the worse part it just drags and makes you go a little   and you are so tempted to test early, when i got pregnant with my son i tested on my OTD and it came up neg i cried for 2 days then done another because i had'nt got my period and it was positve so i always do my test on the date they give me so please wait the full 2 weeks, sending you lots of sticky vibes
             

Keep us posted
Clare xxx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi ladies, can I join??

I started off on the Jan thread but I didn't really know how long the FET process would be then and now I know a Feb transfer is def more likely!  

I've been d/r since 18th Jan, had bloods yesterday, need to carry on d/r until 19th Feb.  Start taking HRT tablets on Friday (5th Feb) and if all goes well we're looking at ET 25th Feb  

So from start to finish the FET will be 8 weeks!  I'm not used to things taking that long having only have 2 short protocol ICSI cycles before which were all over and done within 4 weeks.

PC x


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi PC - I can't believe how long that has taken you i have never heard it taking that long before but i suppose they have to make sure your ready. How have you been getting on with the d/r?, i hated it i had headaches, sweats and very bad moods  .

Good luck with your treatment hun  

Take care 
Clare xx


----------



## pumpkinseed (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies
Was supposed to be going for my scan on Thursday but when I woke up this morning I thought I would do an ovulation test.  It was positive (faint but positive).   I rang the clinic and they said to come straight in for a scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rushed to the clinic and they said yes they think it is about right (next 24-36 hours or so).  I have to do a pregnyl injection tonight and then go back on Saturday (providing they thaw ok) and have ET.  I am having 2 put back in hopefully!!!
I have a 30 day cycle but seem to ovulate earlier than most people. I am glad I did the test as I probably would have missed ovulation completely and they hadn't even asked me to do tests!!!  
The only problem is it is my birthday today and I am wondering if it would be ok to have a couple of glasses of wine on the same night as Pregnyl injection?  Does anyone know? 
Good luck ladies who are having ET this week and praying for all of you that have had ET recently    
Pumpkin Seed
xx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

ELIESE said:


> Hi PC - I can't believe how long that has taken you i have never heard it taking that long before but i suppose they have to make sure your ready. How have you been getting on with the d/r?, i hated it i had headaches, sweats and very bad moods .
> 
> Good luck with your treatment hun
> 
> ...


Hi Clare,

So is it not normal for it to take so long then? I just presumed that's what always happens?? Oh well. I've had a few headaches and was pretty moody the first week - but that could have been my normal PMT  lol The hot sweats - especially at night - are the worst though. I haven't been sleeping very well because I keep waking up so hot so I'm knackard too!

I will catch up with everyone on the thread later. Am sneaking on at work so can't read through properly at the mo.

PC x


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi PC - that's about how long mine should take, but they've been much more cagey about how long each stage is likely to last, saying it depends on how I respond. 

Happy Birthday Pumpkinseed!   

There's probably no definitive research on wine at that time, so I'd guess it's hard to say one way or another. Perhaps it's worth thinking about whether you'd regret it afterwards if it didn't work. On one hand alcohol is a toxin, and I've read that it *can* take up to a week to be eliminated from your body completely, but on the other, there are so many factors in this whole thing, that the chances of it making a difference might be really small. 

I had my 40th birthday during my 2WW and had to lie to everyone about whether/how I was celebrating, so I sympathise! 

Jx


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

oh my god pumpkin seed, I feel like going and getting some ovulation sticks now, I went for my scan today but they didn't do bloods they told me to go back thurs (I'l be day 12 by then) but what if it happens and i get the LH surge tomorrow and they miss it! its all very confusing! its a good job you checked! Happy birthday by the way, I doubt a glass of wine or 2 of wine will hurt, just think of all the people that get pregnant everyday and they have carried on as normal drinking etc etc, I think I have that frame of mind this tie due to the fact I stayed away from alcohol last time, did accupuncture, ate healthy and it didn't work I'm adopting the carefree approach!

Elise They will only let me have 1 embie as I'm meant to have a good chance of it working due to my age, I think they are realy pushig the 'one at a time approach' at my clinic but they basically have said that I haven't got a choice, I don't know whether thats due to the fact I'm not paying privately yet?? stay positive Elise!

Hello purple chameleon, I think I have spoke to you before good luck for this cycle!

Hope everyone else is okay


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All  

Happy Birthday Pumpkinseed! Hope you had a lovely day? 
Did you decide to have those glasses of wine?? 

Not much to report this end, had waves of nausea, but not sure if it is just my mind playing tricks!? I do know that I have become very superstitious!!  

Big   &     thoughts!!


----------



## pumpkinseed (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi All
Thank you for your birthday wishes.  

Yes I had 2 glasses of wine with dinner .  I was like you Emabee last IVF cycle.  Didn't drink from 2 weeks before the start of injections - right up to 4 days after pregnancy test and it was all in November and December when everyone around me was drinking due to Christmas parties etc...  It made no difference but I am glad I did that as I would have blamed it on the alcohol for not working!

This time (my ist FET) I am also alot more laid back now and thinking if it works fantastic. 
Everyone ovulates differently (I am not the norm).  
It may be worth doing ovulation pee sticks though from a couple of days before you normally ovulate till you do.  It puts your mind at rest. 

Pumpkin Seed
x


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Morning all

Belated Happy Birthday Pumpkin Seed, glad you enjoyed the wine. I feel more relaxed this time now I don;t have to grow any eggs. I had Jan off booze but we always do that and not really drinking now, just the odd red wine but will stop once I DR. for the last cycle I didn;t have a drop for 5 months!  

PC welcome aboard! Gosh that was a long DR, I was banking on 2 weeks! Not long till you take the HRT though. 

To be honest, it is so long since we were due to start I have totally forgotten the process. Wish it didn;t take so bloody long though!

Clare, I had sniffers last time for DR and had no side effects. Wondering if it will be different on the injection??

Emabee, it only takes one to make it happen! But frustrating not to have the choice. 

I am a bit slow at getting to know everyone on new threads, so bear with me!   

x


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Morning ladies,

PC - I don't really i suppose because i have only done a natural FET cycle ive never had the meds to contend with, but i thought because a normal IVF cycle takes 4-5 weeks i just assumed it would be the same, it sounds like they have all under control though. I remember those sweats at night thats when i got mine mostly, you poor thing they are just awful but worth going through it if its going to give you a precious baby  

Emabee - that explains why then sorry i should have realised it would definately give you a better chance as you are so young and as you say if you were paying it might be a different story. When i go for my transfer i have to make the decision on 1or 2, its so hard when i got pregnant with my son i had 2 blasts put back and obviously one took but on my last two cycles i have had one blast put back each go and they have not worked so i really don't know what to decide but i know we really dont want twins   so we have some serious thinking to do  .

Gantypants - lets hope thats a good sign   that happened to me in my 2ww whilst pregnant with my son so it sounds promising hun.

Pumpkinseed - Firstly happy birthday for yesterday hope you had a good day and i want to wish you good luck for sat i hope thaw and transfer goes well.

Well im still waiting for my af to arrive   i have never wanted it to come so much then i can book scan in for day 10 or 11 so not much to report at my end.

Take care
Clare xx


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Rach,

Ive never had to sniff so it could possibly be different, lets hope you dont get any the sweats are not very nice especially when your getting yourself ready in the morning just done your make up and 2 seconds later its running down your face and you have got panda eyes lol.

Take care
Clare xx


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Perky  

Im the same as you on a natural cycle its so much nicer than going through a full cycle of IVF theres not so much torture on our bodies. 

Have you done acupuncture and reflexology before?, im thinking of giving it ago but im not sure what its like?. 

On my last FET i done a home OTK my clinic asked me too because then they can get it right down to the day near enough before transfering our little embies back.

Im still waiting for my AF to arrive should have been hear tuesday and im normally every 28 days so im very frustrated at the moment so its holding everthing up. Im also just about to move into a new house we are just waiting for the completion date from our solicitor which should be next friday so im doing it all at once   which i dont know if its a good thing or not  . 

Anyway good luck with your scan on Tuesday.

Take care
Clare xx


----------



## pumpkinseed (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I am soo confused with all this FET.   I have as said before never been asked to do the pee sticks but did them anyway.  I had a positive test on Tuesday morning, Weds and this morning!!!!!!!!!  I thought it should only last a couple of days or is because I have taken Pregnyl injection Tuesday night?
That is the only medication I am having to take and not even having any progesterone after ET.  Is this normal?   My ET is booked for Saturday morning and I am scared now that dates are all wrong.  I keep telling myself that the clinc know what they are doing and they would have made me do a pee test if in doubt etc..!!!  They did tell me the scan on Tuesday was good and lining good.
Maybe because there is not alot involved compared to an IVF cycle - I am looking for problems!!
It all seems too easy this time. 
Sorry to be me me me but it has been playing on my mind over the last couple of days and I would be grateful for any advice.

Pumpkinseed
xx


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Morning

welcome aboard Perky.

Pumpkinseed can't help I am afraid as this will be my first FET cycle. If you aren't sure why don;t you phone your clinic just to check and put your mind at ease.  

Clare, doing an AF dance for you as we speak!

Hi everyone else.

x


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Ladies  

I had a bad night last night, up half the night with a really bad headache that was making me feel sick, plus the hot sweats!  I've taken the day off work today and ended up sleeping till 12.00!    Have taken paracetemol but headache still lingering.  Thank god I start taking the HRT tomorrow - hopefully they'll help  

Pumpkin, I agree with the others, ring your clinic to put your mind at rest.  It can't be doing you any good to be worrying  

Perky - one thing I noticed missing from your list - are you taking folic acid or a pregnacare conception type vitamin??  

PC x


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies,

Pumpkinseed - you are right your OTK should only ready positive for a day or two at the most it would more than likely be the pregnyl in your system. 

My clinic always asks me to take progesterone (cyglogest) straight after ovulation it would'nt hurt to ask them if you could purchase some from them   i took them right up until 12 weeks of pregnancy then placenta takes over, they don't cost alot my clinic charge around £15.00 for a box of 15. Please don't stress that they have got it wrong as you said they know what there doing just try and relax stay upbeat and positive that you will get your little embies back on board where they belong in just a couple of days   how exciting   

Perky - I might try acupuncture then it sounds quite good i did not know it could help by 65% thats quite alot   just got to get my head around all the needles but i suppose thats nothing compared to all the injections we have to contend with on IVF  .

PC - You poor thing i hope you start to feel loads better once you start your HRT, it really does take it out of you i know how you feel  

Thanks rach and perky for your af dance it helped as it arrived this morning so i phoned the clinic and they have booked me in for scan on friday but that might be the day i move yet errrrr that is not good i will have to rush to clinic for 9 then rush back to help with move, i could be stressing over nothing tough it might be the week after, these solicitors are so slow in letting us know its driving me  .

Take care ladies xx


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

hi ladies!

pumpkin seed I am doing natural FET, today I went for bloods and scan (day 12) they said they didn't think I would ovulate until sat from my scan, however my bloods showed I was ovulating so I'm for ET on weds.regarding progesterone I asked if I needed them and they said it was up to me?? the nurse said I would have plenty of progesterone anyway naturally but I could have them if I wanted so I said 'well I may aswell' so from that I gathered it isn't vital if you don't have them.

This board is getting busy I can't keep up!

Elise sounds like your going to be busy moving and having FET at least it will keep your mind occupied good luck with the move!

hello perky74 and rachlr!! ganty pants I really hope your symptoms are good signs, nausea sounds promising I've never wished nausea on anyone before but I hope we all get some of that if it results in us getting our BFPS!

Hope your feeling better purple chameleon

swoodhouse how are you gettig on in the 2ww!!

sending everyone lots of   ema xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Hope everyone is well been wathcing this board but not posted much until I had more ideas of my dates. 

Just read pc's post about timelines and I am exactly the same cycle to the day!! I had a long protocol on ICSI so the FET seems to be running about the same.  

I had my scan today and all ok so onto hrt tonight they have given me the wc 22nd feb for et depending on scan on 19th and the lab will probably be the begining of that week.

PC hope your scan went ok today and your feeling a bit better.xx

  and     to all


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Ladies

May I join you? I hope you are all feeling well and positive, I started my medicated FET on the 27th Jan (CD22) DR with burserlin, AF was right on time on the 4th Feb, no delays, last time with the ICSI I was a week late and it drove me bonkers 

No side effects either this time whilst DR which is great.

I had ICSI in May 09 and it was a BFN and we now have 4 lovely snow angels on ice just waiting to get snuggly.

I feel more prepared this time and do you girls feel less stressed with the FET? I think it's because there is no EC I had a bad experience with that alot of pain etc

So maybe I am more relaxed this time?? Hope so!! Going for bloods on Monday and hopefully then start on the tablets, I was reading the timescale post and didn't know it took nearly 8 weeks inc the 2WW, for some reason I thought 4 weeks!! 
Lots of love x


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Another one here asking to join you!
I am the very lucky mum of a 20 month old boy following IVF at LWC in September 2007 (then aged 37) using donor sperm. We purchased enough sibling sperm for 3 more cycles of IVF and I had a cycle in June 2009 to conceive #2 - again at LWC - which resulted in a chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage. This took me some time to recover from emotionally 
For a variety of reasons - not least because they have a satellite clinic very close to where I live allowing me to have consultant appointments and scans etc in the evenings when my partner is home to look after the boy child - I moved to the Lister and had another IVF cycle in October 2009 where I got a BFN after SET (AA blast) notwithstanding taking steroids, cyclogest and clexane to optimise success. I had initially planned on transferring 2 embryos but was talked out of it by the consultant doing the transfer. I was subsequently told that the embryo might have been 'too perfect' . The cycle did, however, result in 2 blast frosties - the first time I have ever had any suitable for freezing!
After a further 3 month delay, the 2 blasts (AB & BB) successfully thawed (thank god!) and were put back in on wednesday 3/2, so I am now anxiously awaiting OTD (12/2) although I am an early tester exraordinaore and will test 9/2 when my period is due. 
Good luck to all of the rest of you - sorry no personals at the mo - there are so many of us - but I am thinking of you all  
Nicki


----------



## pumpkinseed (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Well I had my little embies thawed and had the phone call this morning to say all 3 survived but one was not as good as the other 2 
So went this morning and had 2 embies put in.  I asked about the progesterone and was told that I did not need it as body would produce it automatically - so I shall do as they say I suppose. 
This time however they have asked me to go back on 17 Feb and have a blood test to check HCG.  Last time I had to wait 16 days and do a urine sample (never had a blood test to check before).  So not such a long wait this time but agonising just the same!!!
So today I am resting and husband is cooking!!!!! 

So now am offically PUPO!!! 


Pumpkin seed
xx


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Perky
I have had embies graded by numbers at LWC and by letters at Lister - perhaps it depends on which consultant or embryologist you ask. I think the double letter thing denotes slight differences in quality - so AA was the creme de la creme (but then was apparently 'too perfect'), AB was excellent with very marginal imperfections, and poor BB was a late developer with more imperfections. I reckon BB is a fighter, though  

On an obsessive, symptom spotting vein, I am feeling a little bit 'gippy'...


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi julespenfold - nice to have someone else doing the same cycle    I haven't had a scan yet, just bloods which apparently were fine so started the HRT yesterday too    Keep in touch - we can try and keep each other sane in the 2WW!!  

Congratulations on being PUPO pumpkinseed   

PC x


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Morning girls,

OMG it is getting so busy on hear at the moment i can't keep up with everyone  

Welcome Julespenfold, Nikidee & curlyclair (sorry if i have forgotten anyone else), good luck with your TX, nikidee i hope your coping with the 2ww ok and your not going   keep posting girls.

Thanks emabee it is keeping me busy at the moment im just trying to sort through all the boxes and get into some kind of order  .

Gantypants, swoodhouse & pumpkinseed how are you all getting on with the dreaded 2ww? i hope your all well im sending you      

Rach, perky & pc how are you all?, i also hope your well.

Im sorry if i have forgotton anyone it does get ever so busy on hear sometimes i can't keep up   but its lovely that we are all going through this together and somehow you dont feel alone because there is only a certain amount of IVF talk our partners can cope with.

Not much to report at my end i have my day 9 scan on friday then all being well with ovulation i should have my blast or blasts (depending on what we decide) transfered on the 21st feb     

Sending you all lots of       

Take care 
Clare xx


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All  

Sounds as though everyone is jogging along the rollarcoaster nicely!!
I'm with Elises; getting busy - Ive not been on for a couple of days and already lost track !!  
Perky - Good luck with the Thawing - Our clinic didn't tell us a grading, just that they were good 
pumpkinseed - Congrats on being PUPO - fingers crossed for the next 2W
Nicki - OMG, you've been through the mill, Have you any symptoms yet? 

One week down for me on the dreaded 2WW. The only symptoms are a bloated tummy, cramps and waves of hot sweats and nausea!! I was really positive at the beginning of the week, but I am now absolutely bricking it that it hasn't worked - I really thought that my (.)(.) would be really sore and would see changes, but nothing!!
I'm tempted to test early as the tester says it can pick it up 4 days before AF, but I sooo don't want to tempt fate - AAAAGGGGHHH Don't know what to do ......    

Trying to keep positive - any advice really appreciated!!           

Lots of


----------



## braceland2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi everyone

My first post I was inspired to join after reading all these supportive and positive messages.  I had a FT 6days ago and im already experiencing my normal period symtoms, heavy feeling in the tummy soar boobs .  This is my 4th cycle and nothing feels different from the 3 previous failed attempts which all felt like this.  Has anyone had success from not having any other symptoms? 

Many thanks Braceland


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Braceland - Hi there - I'm sorry to hear about you failed attempts - How do you keep going?? This is my first time on the IVF journey. 
Have you thought about testing - You are on exactly the same time as me- I'm 6 days too!  

I haven't enough experience to comment of BFN & BFP, but try and keep your chin up -    

Gantypants xx


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi

I have read sore boobs are a good sign   praying for you hun xx


----------



## LeLo (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I am due to have my first FET on Tuesday coming. Had my first IVF in december 2009 which failed but am keen to just get on with it. I am having a natural cycle  which feels much less stressful but am worried about going through all of the upset again if it does nt work. Starting to feel very anxious. only taking a half day off work too which is abot stupid as i know i need to rest but had more time off in the last 2 months than i have in my entire 10 year career and am starting to feel guilty. it will be good to hear about other people going through the same experience.


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Gantypants please DONT test yet try to hold out i know its hard but if it does come up neg and you are pregnant it will do you no good the stress of it would be awful, i tested on my test date whilst pregnant with my son and it came up neg then two days later positive and that was with a first response early one, dont do it hun.

I didnt see any change in my boobs until well later on when they went as dark as a choc digestive and veiny but that was in my third trimester so don't panic, the other symptoms your getting sound really positive i had waves of nausea at the end of my first week in the 2ww and bloated tummy but that is all i had nothing else i was convinced it did'nt work so keep positive young lady  

Welcome braceland as i mentioned to gantypants above this is the only symptoms i had so its really positive what your getting also stay positive  

Welcome lelo i just want to wish you loats of luck with your tx so sorry it didnt work for you in December i know how you feel about being nervous it not working thats how i feel at the moment but we must try to stay positive and talking to everyone on hear really does help it helped me back when i was going through my treatments everyone is so kind and caring and knows exactly how we all feel  

Hi to everyone else i hope your all enjoying your sunday im just about to cook a lovely lamb roast dinner yum yum xxxxx


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

just had bright red blood on wiping - period due tuesday, otd friday. My cautious optimism of yesterday has suddenly evaporated


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Nickidee it could be implantation have you noticed any clots?. I had implantation bleed in Dec it was first pink then bright red as long as there is no clots you could be fine, my sister also had bleading right up until 12 weeks i know its hard to stay positive i just hope and pray it stops for you im sure it will hun


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi ELIESE,
Thank-you for putting everything back into prospectus!! Had such a wobble this morning!!
I am going to keep it real for the next 6 days and counting!! Got a busy one this week, so hopefully it will go quickly!!

Nicki - Did you have one or two put back?

Lots of    
 

xx


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks Eliese - no clots and nothing since but i do tend to spot a few days before my period so I am feeling decidedly down as this resembles my typical cycle  
gantypants - I had 2 blasts put back...


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Think    it could just be one of the embies not taking and the other one is ok.??


----------



## braceland2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies 

Thank you for all you kind words, someone please give me the strength not to test im at day 7   and really   but dont really feel anything except for a stitch like feeling a soar boobs... To me thats just PMT stuff as normal.


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All 

I've got the strength now *NOT * to test - Thank-you!!

Braceland -   

Perky - Goodluck for your scan today 

LeLo - How are you feeling about tomorrow? 

 

Big


----------



## braceland2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

​
Ok gantypant5 if you can do it I can do it but its going to take allot of Chocolate to get me through another 7 days.... 

Thank you everyone for your support!

Does anyone have any symptoms to report at the 7 day mark anyone?


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice One Braceland!!   
I've eaten sooo much my work trousers that have always been a bit baggy are now feeling a little tighter - NOT GOOD!!


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Firstly nikidee how are you today have you had anymore bleeding?.

Gantypants and braceland - good girls keep up the good work NO TESTING just yet ladies you can do it as you both say just eat the choc you will get fat anyway when you both get your BFPs this month  

Perky - packing is going good nearly done now thankfully. My scan is not until friday 12th which will be day 9 of my cycle thanks for asking though hun, hope your well .

Hi to everyone else how are you all.

Just a quick question you all know im suppose to be moving on the fri 19th but this is not fixed in stone it could be 26th the problem me and my husband have got is going by my cycle they put back embryos on the 22nd ish now my husband and i had an argument yesterday because he thinks we should not be doing this so close to moving and if the moving date is going to be the 26th i can't help with the move because i will be PUPO, i just wanted to know if you would put if off untill the following month or you would still go ahead as i have got myself all worked up for doing this this month its just that the move has not gone to plan so far it was originally going to be end of Jan so i would have been fine to go ahead, sorry to waffle on just so confused at the moment any advice would be appreciated  

Take care
Clare xx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new to the world of FET!  Well, we are nearing our TX.  Started downregging a few weeks ago and have been on the HRT patches for nearly a week.  As ever no side effects so I am convinced that its not working  

After two NHS fresh cycles this is our first private one (FET) which we are doing through 92 Harley Street linked to the Hammersmith Hospital (where we did our fresh cycles).  I guess it is dawning on me that we are getting to the scary bit that none of our 4 frosties will make it .  I am still going for acupuncture and the therapist is very positive about frozen cycles but I just have a worry it will all go wrong.  Any of you know of good FET success stories?

I am also finding the timescales confusing.  How long were you on HRT before transfer?

Gilly x


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for asking, Eliese - one more wipe with bright red blood and small amount of dark brown at most wipes thereafter - it is very like the spotting I get before my period (which is due tomorrow) and to be honest, I am now not holding out much hope. I will test tomorrow to make sure.
With regard to whether to delay your treatment - its a personal call, really, but if I were you, I would delay it. I know the additional wait can feel excrutiating - I had to miss one month following the last failed ivf due to my womb lining being too thin, and then another month because the clinic was closed over Xmas - but I would try to avoid too much stress in one go and, let's face it, moving house is very stressful.
Nicki x


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

nickidee - I am    for you - is test day tomorrow anyway?

Gillydaffodil - I am on medicated FET, on my   at the moment and Ive been on Progynova since the 14th January and will be on them until test day. if its BFN then all medication stops, if its a BFP then I increase the progynova tablets until day 35 (i think!!) Hope that gives you a little idea on what might happen, obviously each clinic is different .... 

ELIESE - The moving day is getting closer!! Its a difficult question to help answer, We moved house just before i started treatment, and to be honest if the dates had collided, there was going to be no way I'd miss a month - it had taken so long to get to that point - in the event, it didn't clash. (i was quite looking forward to telling everyone what to do without lifting a finger!!   ) and you know what they say "NEW HOUSE - NEW   !!

Big


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Ganty, I'm on HRT patches.  How long did you take the tablets before doing transfer?  
Lots of     for your 2ww!


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Gillydaffodil  - I was on them for 18 days before ET.
I haven't felt any different yet on any of the medication!! ......


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, that's really welcome news!  I have only been on the patches for 6 days but the clinic have said I could be looking at Tx next week.  I am trying my best to avoid it on the 17th Feb as I have to open an exhibition at work!  Good to hear that you don;t suffer side effects either    Nerve wracking isn't it?


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh God, I'm glad I didn't have any of that!
It is very nerve wracking - just spend every couple of days in a dream world and Ive never known work to go so slowly!!
Thing is I don't know how I'm going to get back into normality again ......


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Nikidee im   that your test comes up positive 2mrw im thinking of you hun  

Thanks nikidee and gantypants for your advice i think im going to go home after work and have a long chat with hubby and see what we come up with but i agree it is really stressful moving so perhaps once i get in there i should do it, would be nice to tell people what to do and where to put stuff though  , 

Nikidee that would have killed me waiting another 2 months just the thought of waiting another month now is just crap and feels like an eternity  

Clare xx


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

evening everybody!

nikidee I really hope you get that BFP i know its so hard to stay positive but you never know, let us know what happens got y fingers crossed for you.

braceland2010 and ganty pants hope your doing okay I


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

... sorry my computer froze then and sent the message before I had finished, meant to say hope your doing okay in the 2ww girls sending you positive vibes!!! do not test, I made the mistake of testing early last time and I really regretted it!

welcome Gillydaffodil  

I have ET wed, I dont feel postive or negative I've just been really emotional I think I'm scared that its never going to work I wish I had a crystal ball, I would have any amount of treatmets as long as I knew it would work eventually! sending   to everyone I haven't mentioned xxx


----------



## Pumpkinface (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm on my second FET, little embie was transferred on Thursday the 4th feb, just prayin now..  How are you feeling?


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Evening All

Pumpkinface - Welcome to PUPO!! - Lots of    &   

emabee100  - Hey - I'm doing well, this week I can feel this week is going to be slow and I'm not going to test early - I am scared of any disappointment now and thats just really hit me!   Wednesday is going to be a good day - Good Luck!

Take care everyone


----------



## braceland2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

Blood test locked in for 15th Feb at 7am, that will be day 15 too so will either have my period already or not?? , I tried to get an appointment this Friday but they think it would be too early for a clear result.

It looks like another long week and weekend ahead of me, I do allot of travelling for work so my mind is always busy but never far from wondering what if?? I have this full like feeling and ache in my right hand side making it painful to sleep at nights, my soar boobs now gone .

I am taking proganova 3 times a day and 200 mg of pogesterone twice a day so it could just be the medication causing these pains          ​
As the days tick buy I cant help but feel like the last 3 waits.... were the result was a  I know we should not be looking for symptoms but with 4 years of unexplained infertility you latch onto anything...

Good luck to everyone else who has their beta tests this week or next.


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello all

Good luck to all of you who are in your 2ww or awaiting FET.

It was a BFN for me this morning - OTD not until Friday but period due today and have been spotting from Sunday, so I don't have much hope. I just don't feel pregnant either and I am now in a dilemma...

I am due to go on holiday for 10 days from 26/3 - the first holiday abroad for 3 years   - I now want to go straight ahead with my next fresh ivf cycle and this would just work out time wise, allowing for a blast transfer a few days before I am due to go away, but only if my period comes on in the next couple of days. Hence my dlemma - in the past, the cyclogest delays my period coming on. As I am almost certain sure that this natural FET cycle hasn't worked and, if it had, my body would be producing its own progesterone by now, should I stop the cyclogest now, thereby enabling my period to come on sooner rather than later so that i can have my fresh cycle just before my holiday?
Your thoughts would be very welcome.
Cheers

Nicki


----------



## Petal-pie (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Would you mind I joined you?  I am having a natural FET this cycle, AF arrived today so I think ET will be week commencing 22nd Feb.  My protocol still hasn't arrived so I am not sure what I am doing!  I am waiting for the clinic to call me back to tell me what they have booked me in for and when!

Thanks
Petal xx


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh niki im so so sorry it hasnt worked its so not fare hun   i really thought that was just spotting but you knew your own body. its a hard one to answer because really only you can decide but If it were me i would wait until after my holiday, i can understand you wanting to go straight back to it again as waiting just seems like an eternity but i would take time out to get over it enjoy your holiday with hubby, have a few glasses of well deserved vino then book to do it as soon as you get back, also i would keep taking the cyglogest just incase you never know i tested on my OTD with my son and got a negative then 2 days later got a positive  , good luck with what ever you decide hun im thinking of you  

Emabee - good luck with your transfer tomorrow i hope it goes well    i know what you mean about being emotional its so hard to stay positive we just set ourselves up for negatives all the time, good luck though hun  

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All, 

Not much of good news arriving so far   - how bl00dy unfair! I have to say that all my so-called symptoms have also gone - apart from the fact that I need to wee constantly - not sure if it is the Decaf Coffee I've been drinking !!  

nickidee - I have to agree with Eliese, I would take time out with some R&R, get drunk with Sun and    

Petal-pie - Hi Ya!!  

braceland2010 - looks like we are going to be testing near enough at the same time - I am really nervous now - how are you feeling?

Big


----------



## gravy (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi all 

This is my first time on this site. I have been TTC for 3 1/2 years (one MC in Dec 2008 at 5 weeks). i started my first IVF cycle in October 2009 but produced 28 eggs and developed OHSS so although have 20 embryos all were frozen straight away. i am due to have my first FET in week beginning 22nd Feb. I have found it really reassuring reading your posts as often feel like i am going crazy   , i have my fingers crossed for you guys who are waiting. I hope you don't mind me joining in? 

Gravy


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome Petalpie and gravy just want to say good luck with your treatment, petalpie sounds like you have a good number of embryos to choose from well done hun   sounds like you and petalpie will be close together with your dates 

Gantypants and Braceland how are you both holding out hope your both staying sane and away from the pee sticks.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi ELIESE - I'm doing good thanks, I've now got to the stage where I don't want to know the result!   How'd you get on discussing moving and your cycle?

Gravy - Hi Ya   Good Luck with your ET.

5 days left to go now - getting there, at least tomorrow is the hump of the week!!  

Take Care Everyone & big


----------



## braceland2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear your new Nicki ive been there and when you know you know...   

Thanks Eliese for your encouraging words   can send all of us crazy.  

Im bitting my nails till they bleed I cant wait to hear the news even though I know in my heart my period is coming  

gantypant5 looks like we are in for the long haul together 5 days and counting....


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

just bobbing in quickly to say hello I am officially entering the 2ww gang as of quater past 12 today! feel so anxious I could combust!!!! arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! hello to everyone sorry no personals need to go fill my bladder!


----------



## pumpkinseed (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi ladies

Nikki so sorry to hear your news - I have been there very recently and everyone knows there own body.  I have heard of alot of women bleeding but still having a positive test though so I would still do another on the OTD. 
Good luck to everyone on their 2ww - no news from me, occasional stomach aches (like AF) and wanting to drink lots but nothing else to describe at all.  Trying to rest and take it easy but it is easier said than done. 
Emabee - good luck for today.  I think I filled my bladder too much and was in agony afterwards.  I was almost crying with releif when I finally made it to the loo, not good! 

Pumpkinseed
xx


----------



## Petal-pie (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for the warm welcome.    to those who are PUPO, good luck the 2ww seems to last forever! 

Emabee - Good luck for this afternoon.

Hi Gravy it looks like we will be 2ww buddies, it still seems so far away!

I went to the GPs this morning to ask for a prescription of clexane as the clinic say I need it this time after 2 early miscarriages in the past.  Unfortunately my GPs is very strict on what the prescribe and what tests they do and if there is any hint of private treatment they refuse, so the answer was no!  what a suprise!  Why is baby making so expensive??!!

Off for reflexology this afternoon.

Petal xx


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All  
The weather here is sooo cold and its snowing!! I can't believe how slow this   is taking. I'm really fighting with my head today not to test early!! Only a day. I keep thinking that if it is a BFN, I won't have time to recover as at work we have a freeze on days off and I daren't take it as a sick day either. 

Petal-pie - NHS is so frustrating isn't it, it dosen't seem to be fair on any level! Enjoy the relexology - that'll help keep you chilled ......

pumpkinseed - Are you working - I'm so glad I'm back to work, I think that I would have gone even more mental than I already


braceland2010 - 4.5 days and counting!!

Well, Spose I better get back to doing something at work!!

Big    & Lots of    thinking all round!!


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies,

Emabee good luck for today i hope all goes well.

Gantypants - i know how you feel thats what i felt last time round you feel sick at the thought of doing the test because we just set ourselves up for failure, not long to wait now i hope and pray you get your little  this year   xx

Well me and hubby discussed it further and we have decided to cancel tx for this month as we still have not got a definate moving date so i could see it being the same time as embryo transfer which we obviously dont want, although i wouldnt mind sitting on my backside doing nothing i just could not sit there whilst he is moving everything i would feel guilty  . I do feel gutted as i got so excited of the thought of it all again but ha hoo another month won't hurt im sure. I will still be posting as i want to know how you ladies are getting on.

Love & kisses
Clare xx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I haven't been on for a few days and looks like I have loads to catch up on!  

Welcome Petal-pie and Gravy,  Congrats to those PUPO's    

Elise it sounds like you have thought about it a lot and chosen the best option for you.  Once the move is out of the way you'll be more relaxed so it's a good thing  

     all round! 

Upped my dose of HRT today so another tick on the list.  Getting closer to lining scan now - this cycle seems to have gone on forever!!  Buserelin injections are starting to get painful now - think my belly must be quite bruised underneath after so many injections    Still getting hot flushes and occasional night sweats and headaches but I'm sleeping a lot better at night so feel more refreshed  

Am really looking forward to a week off work during 2WW.  Have lined myself up some nice little jobs to do while I'm off like choosing some photos to fill some new frames we bought, updating the songs on my iPod, visiting my friend who by then should have a week or so old baby  

PC x


----------



## braceland2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well a quick line to say the wait is over sadly I got my period today and not just alittle spotting a full on period.... ​ I called the clinic and described the bleeding and they confirmed my thoughts. Still have to go in Monday to confirm it officially. I think thats when you feel like a real failure when you get the phone call.....

For 8 entire days a lived the dream and it was great, but this is my 4th failed attempt now and feeling blue  why doesnt it implant

Come on gantypant5 do it for both of us...... im  and thinking  for you. 

             ​


----------



## braceland2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks perky


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Well as predicted its a BFN from us  
Next step is our final fresh ivf cycle before calling it a day - we will start DRing dring our holiday in March with a view to ET at the end of April.
Good luck to all of you who are on the 2ww or just about to start it. I hope we start to get some much deserved BFPs


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

so sorry to hear that braceland I was really hoping our 'group' could be a 'positive' group really sorry to you nikidee too sending you big hugs, I hope it works out for you both next time.

The phone call is worse than actually seeing it on the test I think, last time I couldn't speak to the nurse and she wanted to make a follow up appointment with me but I just couldn't speak through the tears!! I really do believe 100% that its a lottery I don't think anything we do following ET helps we just have to keep going until we hit jackpot! Its all just mental torture!

Elise I think you have done the right thing at least the house will keep you busy and your next cycle will come around in no time!! Good to hear you are going to keep busy during your 2ww purple chameleon, I'm day 6 and trying to keep occupied I think it does help to get through it if you keep busy, I've booked a holiday for march so it gives me something to look forward to especially if it doesn't work!

Hope everyone else is doing well whatever stage they are at


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Braceland and nikidee im so gutted for you both i send you lots of love, hugs and kisses there is nothing i can say that will make you feel better its going to take you a while to get over it im so sorry    

Emabee thats a good idea to book a holiday just in case but i hope you get your baby  

Hi to everyone else i must dash hubby wants to get on hear take care ladies xxxxx


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All  

I can' believe it Braceland - you poor thing - I send you lots of       I really hope my little embies have pulled their weight!  
emabee100 is so right with the being a lottery - if it works, it will def feel like it!!

I have decided to test tomorrow night - Everything over the weekend just points to doing it - I'm really sure 24 hours is not going to make any difference.... Even DH is getting nervous ...... I'm going to give him the responsibility to read the result  

Today has been the slowest day ever - but thankfully not really been thinking about anything - Still no particular symptoms - which I suppose is 'No News is Good News'  Its my Grannies birthday today - I asked her what she wanted and she said a Grandchild - No PRESSURE there then!!!!!!

Big


----------



## braceland2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for all your thoughts everyone I still want to follow all your progress so I will stay close.  I am in allot pain as the cramping and pains are bad still due to the medication but my dear husband is taking me away for the night and then has booked me in for a spa treatment... so that will be special.


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

braceland2010 - Enjoy your weekend - will be lovely!

Have decided that today is the slowest day


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

for tonight gantypants I'l have a look on later to see how you have got on!!! I'm day 7 and have no symptoms at all either, was speaking to my sister yesterday though and she said she didn't have symptoms until at least 4 week!

Braceland sounds like you have got a really special husband to do that for you, look after each other!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Evening All  

Braceland enjoy your spa break, what a lovely thing for your husband to do, again im so sorry but for now just enjoy each others company and relax  

Gantypants good luck for your test im   its a positive result for you hun.

Emabee, Perky, PC, Petalpie and Niki how are you all doing?, sorry if i have missed anyone im lost there is so many ladies on hear now.

Signed contracts today but they now think our move wont be until the 26th so lucky i did put off this tx as i would have been PUPO and thats what i didnt want  

Take care girls xxx


----------



## braceland2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

​
Hi Emabee, Perky, PC, Petalpie, Niki, Eliese, and Gantypant5 thought I would let you know that I had a lovely weekend way  and was spoilt flowers, choc and yummy home baked goods. I am dreading my 7am appointment to be told what we already know, at least I can stop taking all these meds...

Gantypant5 good luck with you test both your POAS  and bloods. Everything is crossed for you  .

Hope everyone is well


----------



## gantypant5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning Girls -

I am pleased to say that Ive had the best Valentines Present a        I can't believe it - I keep looking to make sure - but it is definite!!

Braceland - Sounds as tho your weekend has been lovely -the best cure!!
Perky74  - Good luck for Wednesday, how many have you go to thaw?
ELIESE  - Congrats on signing contracts, looks as tho you made the right decision - fingers crossed it all runs smoothly.

Take care and all enjoy Valentines Days!!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Gantypants, many many congratulations!!!!! What a great present!  
Braceland and Nickidee so sorry to hear your news.  Its just not fair.  
ELIESE  - Congrats on signing contracts, sorry I am coming in late to this.  Are you moving home soon?
Perky74  - Good luck for Wednesday, we have the go ahead for TX on Tuesday as we are going to be cycle buddies    I was onlt on teh HRT patches for 11 days when i was told to stop the buserelin and start the progesterone.  I am on two supps per day.  Last time (fresh cycle) I was on the progesterone jabs which hurt like hell and were very inconvenient to administer - had to be done by a professional - I felt side effect immediately.  With the supps I never do.  What are your experiences?


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

gantypants that is brilliant news so happy for you  

Glad you had a lovely weekend braceland you deserved it! 

think I will test thursday night I'm soooooo nervous I'm thinking the worst I have no syptoms whatsoever and I've got a really bad feeling! 

Hi to gillydaffodil, the progesterone make me a bit bloated and windy but thats all really I've been dreaming and sleeping loads recently dont know if that down to the preogesterone as its the only med I'm on wishing you lots of luck!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS 
GANTYPANT ! ! ! ​ [/fly]

Thats fab news what a valentines present you got.... I got a DVD and flowers!!!! LOL   

  to the BFN's ladies... try to keep smiling it will happen for you x x x

I started prog pessaries this morning... LOVELY!?!?!?!..  

Just dreading the thaw on weds morning.... please can everyone send my one and only little frosite lots of luck?? thank you x x x x x x x x


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

for your little frostie sparklez I'm sure it will defrost fine!!! xxx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Sprklez, I have everything crossed for your little embie    
I'll be joining you on Tuesday so that is three of us doing TX next week!


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Braceland and Nikidee I am so sorry ladies.  Big    Sounds like you had a lovely weekend though Braceland  

Gantypants - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!   

Sparklez -     for your little frostie.

AFM - I am totally fed up of these injections now.  This cycle seems to have gone on FOREVER!  Can someone please fast forward time to Friday so I can go to my scan and see if anything has been happening in there!  

Lots of     to you all.

PC x


----------



## braceland2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

congratulations Gantypant I knew you would do it for us!!!!!​
You must be over the moon   ​
Good luck girls for this Thursday, fingers crossed this group can have more good news!


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

I hope you all enjoyed valentines and got spoilt rotten as we all deserve it i think. I got chocs, flowers and a lovely bottle of D&G perfume then a dinner cooker for me how lovely is my husband bless him.

Huge congratulations gantypants i bet you and hubby are over the moon   well done hun what a lovely valentines present, enjoy the next 8 months        

Braceland im glad you enjoyed your spa break i hope your feeling a little better hun im thinking of you  

Gillydaffodil - yes i am moving hopefully next friday 26th, so i have put off my FET until next month because my embryos would have gone back around 22nd and i didnt want the stress of the move whilst being PUPO.

Perky good luck for weds i hope all goes well   

Sparklez i send you lots of luck and pray your little embie is a fighter and makes it safely back on board where it belongs   

PC good luck for friday it will come round in no time hun.

Emabee good luck for Thursday i pray its a positive   

Niki how are doing hun im thinking of you  

If i have missed anyone im sorry theres so many on hear now.

lots of luv to everyone


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations Gantypants, what exciting news!  I haven't been posting on here very much but I do come on and get updates whenever I can. 

Really sorry for those who didn't get good news this time around, try and keep the faith.  When our treatment failed we used to tell ourselves it was just because our baby wasn't ready to visit us yet (silly I know).  

Good luck to everyone else, keep calm and take really good care of yourselves.

Am about to have my first scan today having detected a surge this morning.  Feel far more anxious than I expected. 

Jxx


----------



## XENAB (Feb 13, 2010)

hi girlies
can i join you plse,im also on my 2nd time round,had icsi this tme last year,went great,but we lost our angel at 9 wks,so heartbreaking,but im up & running again,had et on feb 6th so otd is feb 22nd which seems years away.would love to go on this journey with you all if i may? hugs & lots & lots of luck to you all xxxxxx oh yeah xenaB is my name x


----------



## XENAB (Feb 13, 2010)

hi perky
tanx for your welcome,rollercoaster it sure is,if only we could all be sedated during the 2ww,cant be good for the mind!!!!!!!!
we"re on fet this time,have 3 frosties that i"m hopeing will be used as siblings in a few years!never used forums before so excuse the lack of smileys,can" work them daaaa.keep in touch & hope the news is good tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

Elise sounds like you have got a brilliant husband, D&G perfume for valentines that is spoilt!!! hehe hope you are getting organised for the big move!!

Welcome XENAB, hope this cycle works out for you and so sorry to hear of your loss hopefully 2010 will be your year how are you feeling?

Good luck Perky74 for tomorrow I'm sure your little frostie will be strong let us know how you get on x

Hope you are feeling okay Jeps, purple chameleon, gillydafodil  ^hugme

AFM Can't wait to test thursday this 2ww has drove me insane   I just want to know now, not feeling very hopeful!! sending everyone lots of hugs


----------



## XENAB (Feb 13, 2010)

hey emabee100
tanx for your welcome,im on an okish day today,yesterday was baaaaaaaaaad,so hormonal,the period pains didnt help mind you  ,how are you doing? its a long old road isnt it & mind blowing!!!!!!!


----------



## pumpkinseed (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies
Haven't been on here for a while and so much is going on! 
I am feeling very negative - I have blood test tomorrow to see if I am pregnant or not but have been getting period type pains all day.  I am praying I make it to the blood test at least as on all other cycles I have never even made it to the test!!!! 
Great news Gantypants - so excited for you! 
Good luck today Perky 
I hve managed to keep away from the pee sticks though.  I want to know but then I don't as my dream will be shattered.  
Will keep you posted but not holding out much hope 

Pumpkinseed
xx


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome Xenab im so sorry to hear of your loss last year it hurts for a long while does'nt it?, i had a miscarriage around 11 years ago now and mine was around the same time 9 wks, life is just so not fair but it will happen for you just try to keep believing in that, i did and it finally happened in 2007 for me its not if it happens its when. Good luck with this tx    

Perky how exciting i bet you can't sit still through all this excitment, i hope all goes well 2moro hun. I am excited about moving i just want to get in there now, im nearly there just the few last bits that need to be boxed. Im not moving that far just around 15 mins further down in kent.

Emabee -   how nice is my hubby i was well spoilt rotten i think he felt sorry for me for having to delay FET as i was very excited, but im now fine with next month. Not long to wait now hun i bet your getting nervous and excited, i really hope its your turn, good luck and be sure to let us all know   

Pumkinseed - good luck with your test 2moro hun i hope its your turn too   

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## XENAB (Feb 13, 2010)

hi eliese,tank you so much for your lovely welcome,yes it is very hard,life can be so cruel at times,im hanging in there now till otd feb 22nd,still seems years away but trying to keep positive


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

I just wanted to say a huge congratulations to Gantypants and all my very best to all those who are PUPO or awaiting their transfer. I am going to love you and leave you on this thread - its not that I am not thinking of you all and wishing you all the very best with your tx, but I am feeling fragile after yet another failed cycle, and I don't think I can put myself through the turmoil of others' success where we have failed again. I'm sorry if that sounds small minded - its not meant to be - but I'm just not strong enough for it at the moment.
Thank you all for your support through this part of our journey and   to you all...
Nicki x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello to everyone - big wave.

The Hammersmith Hospital called yesterday to let me know that the four embies had defrosted OK and we were on for transfer today.  Went to acupuncture this am and then straight to the HH.  I started drinking too early and by the time they called us in to talk about the embies I was close to bursting!  We had the same embryologist as the other two times (she recognised us!  ) we had a 9 cell good quality, 7 and 6 cell average quality and a 6 cell of poor quality. We went for the best two and glad we thawed all four.  I was in first and was bent over double as I was desperate for the loo!  The doc had to let me go to the loo to empty my bladder a bit as I couldn't hold out any longer    Anyway she was able to do it after that.  So here I am trying to take it easy and keeping as warm as possible.  Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies - I am PUPO!!

Sparklez and Perky you are next!!    

Xenab so sorry to hear about your loss.  We too lost our one and only natural pregnancy at 9 weeks back in 2006.   

Eliese, good to hear that you moved FET.  I couldn't even think of doing FET and moving, doing FET with a sick dog is bad enough!

Big hugs and waves to everyone, especially those of you waiting to test


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Xenab - i know how you feel the 2ww makes you go a little   i know i did me, it will feel like ages away but Monday will soon come round, lets hope this time is your turn.

Niki - you are not sounding small minded you need time out from all this IVF stuff and concentrate on getting yourself stronger for next time (if there is going to be a next time), its hard to hear of success stories even though your happy for them you just keep thinking'why me why has it not worked' it will be your turn just try and stay positive hun and good luck for any future treatments   

Clare x


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats on being PUPO Gilly and good luck for tommorrow Perky   

Nikidee - totally understandable hun, hope to see you back in a while x

Pumpkinseed - good luck for tommorrow, try and keep positive  

AFM - 3 more sleeps until lining scan - can't wait!  This cycle seems to have gone on forever and ever and ever! 

PC x


----------



## XENAB (Feb 13, 2010)

hi perky
im working away,work for myself so i can pick & choose my hours,so thats good,since i found you girls i find it much easier,so thank you all so much,glad im not the only loopey woman around thinking of you all,my heart goes out to the bfn,& leaps for joy for the bfp,& as for my ladies in waiting! we"ll get to otd together
love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pumpkinseed (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies
I had my blood test taken this morning and now am more worried than ever!! 
I was very good and have stayed away from the pee sticks.
The nurse has just rung me to say it is POSITIVE!!!!!!!   but it is very low.  She said this could be because my eggs have been a bit slower in implanting and have to go back next Tuesday for another blood test to see if it has raised or not.  If it goes lower then that mans I am losing them. 
She said it should be 45 and mine is only 18!!!!!
I had a really bad episode yesterday of severe cramps and was almost in tears but she said this could be a good sign they just do not know and just keep on doing what I have been doing.
I had ET on 6th Feb with 3day embies.  So I think that is 11 days post ET.  Is this too early.
I am more confused now as I still have alot of hope but obviously do not want to get my hopes up! 
Any info or advice would be gratefully appreciated. 
Pumpkinseed
xx


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi pumkinseed huge congratulations hun   when i had my 5 day blasts put back they said to me that they wouldnt emplant until day 6 or 7 so if yours did implant around then that would have been 9th or 10th Feb so you would only be pregnant by 7 or 8 days so that is probably the reason its so low at the moment is does sound very early. Why are they making you wait so long to go back for another test can't you ask to have one done friday because by then it should have gone up, then you would have some idea if its still good. Keep us posted hun xx

Perky i hope your transfer went wll, its 2:20 now so congrats on being PUPO, sounds like your doing all the right things to get that pregnancy, wishing you lots of luck with this one hun xx

Gilly congrats on being PUPO too take things nice and easy girls.

Hi to everyone else must dash boss is looming, take care all xx


----------



## pumpkinseed (Jan 9, 2008)

Eliese
Thanks so much for that info as it has made me feel alot better.  I agree I think waiting till Tues is a long time but I am going to do that as I trust they know what they are doing but I will do a urine test on Saturday to see is it registers in my urine.
Pumpkinseed
x


----------



## XENAB (Feb 13, 2010)

a big congrats Eliese,mak them do another test before the weekend,its toooo long to wait till tues,its not fair to make you agonize that long
perky hope all went well with transfer today 
all my other 2ww ladies hope your not stressing too much,thinking of you all    
maya,hpoe dh spoiled you last night xxxxxxx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi just a quick update from me....

Unfortunately we had bad news this morning, I one and only little frostie didnt make the thaw. 

It was frozen on day 3 as a grade one with 7 cells, but on thawing it lost more than half it cells and therefore wasnt viable... SO....         

We are so totally gutted... we're back to square one again now, looking at another fresh cycle, but we've used up our NHS funding now so we have to go it alone. 

Sorry no personals today, but best wishes to you all x x x x


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi girls

so so sorry to hear that sparklez!!! that must be so hard for you!!!   I really hope things work out for you on your next fresh cycle.

Pumkinseed thats fantastic news!!! get some first responce tests, different ones register different amounts of HCG hormones hopefully they will put your mind at rest before tues!  

NIKIDEE good luck for the future I understand how you feel  

Perky74, hope your ET has gone okay apparently heat isn't good for the embie so I'd say no to the hot water bottle.

Gillydaffodil congrats on being PUPO hope your little embies are getting nice and cosy!

hello to everyone else hope you are feeling positive and in a good frame of mind I'm still going a bit loopy no pregnancy symptoms AT ALL! testing tommorow, although I have 3 tests lined up and I'm dying to do one today aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr!!! xxx


----------



## lil&#039; one (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi
I have been away for a while after dissappointment of failed first IVF/ICSI.
Scan tomorrow for natural FET (day 14 as long cycle and late ovulation) and hopefully snow babies will thaw and return next week.
Sending warm wishes to you all as you continue on your journey......


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

just to let u know girls its a BFN from me  

wishing you all the best of luck going to have an 8 week break from treatment (and fertility friends) and have another FET then.

Hope to not speak to you then unless you have a BFP, no more BFNs please!!!!

thank you for all your support, fingers crossed for you all xxx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

's emabee.  Hope the break does you good and you can start the next FET all fresh and positive xxx

Yay for your thaw Perky!!  Congrats on being PUPO!!   

Lil one - good luck for your scan tommorrow.  What hospital are you at?

Sparklez, so sorry your embie didn't survive    Big  's xxx

AFM - Just 1 more sleep!!  Lining scan tommorrow at 11.30 - fingers crossed it's all thick and juicy    Had an emotional couple of days.  One friend gave birth to a baby girl yesterday - called her Poppy and I've seen pictures and she's beautiful    Also another friend gave birth to twin boys yesterday, but very prematurely at 26 weeks so have everything crossed for them      They are called Alex and Connor  

PC x


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Sparklez im so sorry to hear your little one didnt make it i really thought it might just do it for you, good luck for the future   

Emabee im so sorry to hear your bad news, its a good thing your taking a break from it all for a while as u will need it, good luck with your tx next time, thinking of u hun   

Pumkinseed im glad it made you feel alot better keep your positive and please let me know how u get on, have u done the first response they are from very early on if u was to do those every day fro the moment u should see the line getting darker xx

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## XENAB (Feb 13, 2010)

hi all,hope we have some bfp today,we all need some cheering up!!!!!!!!!!!
my journey is over for this tx,otd feb 22nd,mon,af arrived today & a bfn,totaly devastated     
good luck to eveyone else testing around this time     to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
take care of yourselves


----------



## squiggles (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello Ladies

I'd like to join in please. I had FET last Tuesday, 16th Feb and test due Tues 2nd March. So very grateful that our one embie thawed ok.  It was only 2 cells in size though and grade 2.  Currently PUPO -    praying for it to work this time.  

I took 3 days holiday last week and can work from home with my job until after test date fortunately.  I've already had 25 days sick leave this year from the lap + dye and the 1st IVF so didn't feel I could take any more.  I am feeling well, cramps from cyglogest, but apart from that I feel good. Only a little bit  so far!  

I started Buserelin 0.5 daily on 14th January which was horrible - night sweats, depressed, anxious, tired, felt as though I had a bug. I started Progynova (HRT) on 1st Feb - 2mg for 5 days then 4mg for 4 days and 6mg daily since - I've felt much better from then onwards.

My heart goes out to everyone on here.  Lots of      to those on 2WW or coming up to FET.
Big hugs     for those who didn't get past the thaw or bfn.

Lots of love Alison


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi ladies

Can anyone help?
Had Natural FET on 15th Feb - OTD 2 March.
AF cycle 31 days - bled 25Dec and 25 Jan so presume AF is due 25 Feb? The only drug I have had was Pregnyl on the 11th Feb.
So presumably, I may not make it to OTD as AF is due Thursday. But I have NO AF symptoms at all. I ALWAYS get sore boobs the week before for a whole 7 days. But nothing. Not even snappy! 

I did an early test (naughty) and it is still BFN. I guess I am looking for reassurance that if AF has not arrived by 25th then I am "late" So I just want to make it until Thursday......or is there other reasons for a late AF with non medicated FET??

Thanks girls, good luck to you all xx


----------



## pumpkinseed (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone
It is over for me - Had blood test this morning HCG was 18 on Weds and today it was 64.  The nurse said that I am loosing the embryo and must wait to bleed or if I have any sharp or very painful stomach pains to go to A+E.
I then have to go back in 10 days for another blood test and hope it is 0.  She said there is no chance of it being OK.
I am soooo upset as negatives I can handle but to have a BFP and then have it taken away.  I shall go and have a good cry now.
Good luck to everyone else.    
xx


----------



## Petal-pie (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I have been AWOL for so long, it seems like I joined you and then left! I have been reading what you have all been up to it's just that I didn't have anything to say as my body has been refusing to play this month!

Pumpkinseed - I am so sorry    , it is the worst to get a BFP that then isn't.  I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better, I do know how you are feeling it happened to me in december and it's heart breaking.

Ang122 - Sorry can't help, this is my 1st FET so I have no idea.  

Squiggles - congratulations on being PUPO.  

Xenab -   

PC - How did the scan go?  have you a date for ET yet?

AFM - well my LH surge was due on Sat or Sun so was hoping for ET to day or tomorrow.  Unfortunately my body was being horrid and didn't have my LH surge until today so I am have my ET on friday.  I can't wait I just hope that my frosties defrost ok, we have 3 so hopefully we'll have at least one to use.

Take care everyone

Petal xx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I thought I had updated on here but maybe I didn't  

Scan didn't go brilliantly on Fri.  Lining was only 5mm and they expected at least 7mm so I'm carrying on with the Buserelin injections and doubling the HRT dose (4mg 3 times a day) and have a second scan this Thursday with hopefully ET next week.  So fingers crossed it's got thicker!  I think I might have to move over to the March FET soon! 

Pumpkinseed - I'm so sorry    I can only imagine how heartbreaking it is to finally see that BFP only for it to be taken away  

Congratulations on being PUPO squiggles     

XENAB - so sorry for your BFN  

PC x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Pupmkinseed I am so sorry to hear your news, its heartbreaking   

Sparklez, sorry to hear you embie didn’t make the thaw   

Good luck to all of you half way through FET or waiting to start!   

Perky, how are you cycle buddy?  Yes I did take time off work but I am back now. How are you feeling?  My 2ww has not been an easy one for me. Despite being on 2 lots of progesterone per day I have had nil side effects and feel very unpregnant.  I just know that this cycle hasn’t worked.  I am in for a blood test on Monday.  What about you?  When are you testing?  

At the weekend I also heard that a long term online friend with similar fertility issues has just got her BFP.  10-12 of us started off the TTC/infertility journey together and now I am the only one left without a baby  .  I am so pleased for her, she has had a very tough time but at the moment I feel very lonely and utterly surrounded by people who are pregnant or have children.  I just feel that I am eternally waiting for the next stage of my life to start and 4+ yrs on it still hasn’t.

We had a chat about it last night and if this cycle is indeed a negative as I suspect we will move clinics to do a fresh cycle.  There has to be more to our problem than ‘a bit of male factor and bad luck’.


----------



## squiggles (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Thanks for your good wishes.

Pumpkinseed    sorry to hear your news 
Sparklez    

Good luck to Purplechameleon, Petal-Pie and everyone else waiting for FET or on 2WW.  

I watched "One born every minute last night" ch4 9pm in order to visualise myself giving birth. I am currently PUPO.  One minute I am visualising myself with a swollen belly, in labour, pushing and shouting and even wondering which position I will give birth in (I know,   but I am hoping it will help).  The next minute I am reminded of how devastated I was when the last IVF failed and wondering how I will get through another. I've even booked 2 weeks off work for an emergency holiday just in case.

Gilldaffodil - I know what you mean. My sister in law is pregnant as is my cousin, the majority of my friends have children. I am happy for them but I do feel very left out. I only have 1 friend going through IVF and she is worth a million dollars to me. It will be wonderful if we are pregnant together. If not, I hope the relationship survives. I even found it difficult to watch the women who had had IVF babies in the program above, but not of the other women.  Good luck for your OTD 

xx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Been a while since I posted, hope all are well, I'll have a read catch up later.

AFM - et was today 2 put back on to the dreaded 2ww


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Many congratulations Perky!  Wonderful News!!!!    
Don't know about me though, still think it hasn't worked - Monday will tell!


----------



## XENAB (Feb 13, 2010)

hey perky,well done hun,a huge  &    to you,mind yourself & your precious cargo,so delighted for you xxx


----------



## squiggles (Aug 31, 2009)

Perky - congratulations on your bfp!! That's wonderful news. 

Gillydaffodil - good luck tomorrow     

ang122 - I test on 2nd also. Am going very    about it today! Good luck for your OTD.  

Best wishes to all


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Just letting you know I didn't make it to OTD, started bleeding 25th as predicted. Going to have a couple of months off and try again.

Good luck to everyone testing - squiggles   for your BFP! xxxxx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all, tested this morning and it was a BFN   .
This is our third failed cycle and we have a lot of wounds to lick and feel very low.  I feel such a failure.
Don't know if there is much point in having the blood test now but probably too late to cancel.

We will definitely be leaving the Hammersmith and look into the Lister, CRGH or abroad for more tests so we can have some answers and to do other cycles.  If any of you have any advice it would be very welcome.


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Ang122 and Gillydaffodil     I'm so sorry.

PC x


----------



## squiggles (Aug 31, 2009)

Ang122 and Gillidaffodil  Lots of love xx

I tested this morning and got a BFN.   I have enjoyed being PUPO these 2 weeks and am grateful that our one embie defrosted. That's our NHS cycle over so I will take a couple of months out from TTC, start looking at clinics, *get through this * and try again. One day I *WILL * be a *MUM*!!! 

Good luck to everyone. May you all get BFP's.   

With love xx


----------

